# Google Sheets:  Scripting Workaround for 50,000 Character Cell Limit?



## blafarm (Aug 3, 2019)

Problem:


In Google Sheets, I use the IMPORTDATA function with an API call to a 3rd party data provider that frequently produces a text string that is longer than the cell limit of 50,000 characters.  I have no control over the length of the text string that is provided to me, and when the 50,000 character limit is exceeded, I end up with no data at all.


Question:  


Is there any way to use scripting for the API call (to avoid the 50,000 character limIt) -- and then parse that data to two or more cells so that the cell limit is not exceeded?


Thanks in advance.


----------

